# Black Olives



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

My 4 yr. old loves black olives. She will sit down with a bowl of them & be happy until they are gone. I need some recipes that use them. If tomatoes are involved that would be a big plus. She eats tomatoes like they are apples! So, something with both would make her very happy! I made her some stuffed tomatoes with olives, rice, montery jack cheese, & basil & she ate 2 of those! So any ideas would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## GB (Aug 27, 2004)

Both of those ingredients would be great over pasta with some good olive oil and some cheese and basil.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks GB! I'm sure Savannah will love that too!


----------



## pancake (Aug 27, 2004)

crewsk, how about greek salad?  I hope she likes salad already, but if not..this way she can definately eat it :

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 Tcup red wine vinegar 
2 garlic cloves, chopped 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 teaspoon fresh oregano 
1 teaspoonfresh thyme leaves 
1/2  lemon, juiced 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 tomatoes, seeded and cut into chunks 
1/2 medium red onion, sliced thin 
1/2 medium cucumber, sliced thin 
1/4 pound feta cheese, crumbled 
1/2 cup kalamata olives, pitted 
1/2 head romaine lettuce, torn into bite size pieces 

Combine all the salad ingredients excluding the olives together. Make the dressing whisk garlic, oregano, vinegar, salt and pepper. Emulsify with the olive oil whisking vigorously. Add the olives to the dressing and crumbled fetta. Dress the salad.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks, she does love salads! She would rather eat vegetables than meat any day! Her brother is just the opposite!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

Thats great she is steering more towards healthy foods.Does she like fruit as well?


----------



## Russell (Sep 5, 2004)

black olive pizza is one of my favorites. That inclues tomatoe.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 5, 2004)

Jpmcgrew, she loves fruit too! In fact both of my kids do! Miguzigoldfish, she loves black olive pizza! Because she is the only one here that eats them, I have to make or order one pizza with half black olives for her!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2004)

a classic sandwhich with olives and tomatoes lettuce and a slice of ham with a touch of mustard and mayo or ketchup sometimes. I pack that for lunch somtimes.


----------



## jkath (Sep 26, 2004)

Couple of ideas.....
Make bruschetta on toasted french or italian toasted rounds, but add diced olives to the tomatoes - YUM!

Also - diced olives are a fun addition to deviled egg filling


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks jkath! She loves deviled eggs too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Im betting she would like olivada or olive tapenade also. Thats great when a kid likes healthier stuff  its so rare these days since they get bombarded with so many commercials for Mac Donalds ,sweet cereals candy etc.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

Both of my kids eat well. I guess a lot of it has to do with my rule of if I make it you have to a least some of it. I don't force them to eat stuff they don't like but they do have to eat at least a 1/2Tbsp. of it. They also have to try new things too. How else are they going to know if they like it or not?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 12, 2004)

Puttanesca Sauce,  for the pasta leave out the hot pepper.
Mix some black olives in cream cheese
Stuff some big black pitted olives with tuna salad
Put blackolives in your stuffing (I love this)
Make a black olive paste and paste that on butterflied leg of lamb, roll up, bake.
Black olives, canned artichokes cut up finely in a chicken broth sauce over pasta.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 16, 2004)

We ought to keep in mind that the dish is to feed a small child!  An elaborate recipe with too many ingredients seems inappropriate for someone as young as this girl.  Let’s consider serving a bowl of spaghettini with black olives & sun-dried tomatoes, in which olive oil accentuates the distinctive taste of her prized olives.  If sun-dried tomatoes are unavailable when you prepare the meal, substitute ¾ cup chopped fresh tomatoes and cook them with the garlic & for 3 to 4 minutes before adding the olives.

4 fl. oz extra-virgin olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
½ cup black olives, coarsely cut
¼ cup sun-dried tomatoes, cut in strips
Salt & pepper to taste
1 lb. spaghettini
a few Tbsp chopped fresh basil or flat-leaf parsley

In large skillet, heat half of the oil over med. heat; cook garlic until very fragrant but not browned.  Add olives, tomatoes, and seasonings; cook 2 to 3 minutes, or until tomatoes are softened.  Remove from heat.

Meanwhile, in large pot of boiling salted water, cook spaghettini until desired doneness is achieved.  Drain well, but do not rinse!  Reheat sauce just before pasta is ready.  Then, combine pasta, remaining oil, sauce, and basil; toss well.  Taste & adjust seasoning if necessary.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 16, 2004)

She eats just about anything Konditor but I do appriciate your consideration very much. I was just looking at debs suggestions & had to laugh a little because my daughter LOVES things with hot prppers! She has to have Tobasco sauce on her hot dogs! Thank you both for your suggestions, I will keep them in mind!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 16, 2004)

Crewsk:  The humorous upshot is that my recipe for the spaghettini-&-olives includes red-pepper flakes!  But, I chose to exclude them in the entry, thinking it would be best to tone down the heat a bit for Savannah.  Your daughter is well on her way to becoming a real foodie!

Best Regards,
Lawrence (aka Konditor)


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

have you tried a layered Mexican dip? that has tomatoes and olives. you could even put that on a flour tortilla and roll it up.
and even mixing up a bowl of sliced black olives, seeded, diced, chopped tomatoes, seeded chopped cucumbers and her favorite salad dressing would make a nice snack along with some bread and butter. if she likes Italian dressing, that would be good. it'd be even better with a little shredded cheddar cheese. or if she likes chicken, you could shred some chicken breast into that for her lunch.
black olives, tomato, and peeled zucchini would make a nice simple dish along with a little olive oil and parmesan cheese on pasta.
adding them to any basic salad should make her happy.
pasta salad is good for incorporating tomatoes and olives.
do you make anything like sausage ziti? baked or otherwise? black olives are good in that.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2004)

Konditor said:
			
		

> Crewsk:  The humorous upshot is that my recipe for the spaghettini-&-olives includes red-pepper flakes!  But, I chose to exclude them in the entry, thinking it would be best to tone down the heat a bit for Savannah.  Your daughter is well on her way to becoming a real foodie!
> 
> Best Regards,
> Lawrence (aka Konditor)



Savannah & TC(my son) both love food & cooking as much as I do(as a matter of fact, TC was looking through cookbooks tonigh during church)! They alwasy want to know how things are made & what goes into food that they eat. I could not be a prouder mother.

Luvs, thanks for the suggestions! I have a lot of ideas here that will keep her happy for a long time!


----------

